# Kyle Maynard to fight in MMA (he has no limbs)



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

> Kyle Maynard has conquered numerous obstacles in his life and now he's going to tackle the sport of mixed martial arts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but I don't care how inspirational he is, this is not the smartest thing. This is MMA, not just wrestling. MMA involves kicking, punching, etc.... Would he always be considered a down opponent??? What do you guys think of this story and how do you think he will do. Is there even a weight class for him?


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

It doesnt make sense?!

He cant kick he cant punch....seriously, how can it be considered an MMA match??

All he will be able to do is wrestle, I just dont get it.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

My brain says no...

...but my heart says hell no.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't even see how he can do submissions, but who knows, maybe he'll be a champ one day lol. Hope he stays away from the roids


----------



## Machiavelli_08 (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok this is inspirational and I do admire this guy immensely but I was thinking the same what happens when it comes to striking. If he's in a fight I'm not sure how hard it would be for a trained striker to walk up and just absolutely soccer kick him and then step back, then go back in with a few more kicks to the head...then TKO....

I don't think it would be too hard and this gentleman needs to think long and hard because he doesn't need to prove a point to himself or anyone he has done that already. Now he is truly risking his life with the odds firmly stacked against him...is it worth it?


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

Machiavelli_08 said:


> Ok this is inspirational and I do admire this guy immensely but I was thinking the same what happens when it comes to striking. If he's in a fight I'm not sure how hard it would be for a trained striker to walk up and just absolutely soccer kick him and then step back, then go back in with a few more kicks to the head...then TKO....
> 
> I don't think it would be too hard and this gentleman needs to think long and hard because he doesn't need to prove a point to himself or anyone he has done that already. Now he is truly risking his life with the odds firmly stacked against him...is it worth it?


perfectly stated. it is most certainly inspirational, & you HAVE to admire this dude's tenacity & heart 100%. that said, when it comes to a striking game, personally, i just don't see how he'll compete. strict wrestling is a whole other animal from mma. kudos to him. his b*lls are huge, & he's already proved that fact.

but i guess i can't judge until i see him in action, cuz all things considered, he's got a VERY impressive wrestling record.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

So..when he's stood up.........is he on his knees.........or is he stood up. Cos if he's stood up, please put him against anderson silva.


----------



## Machiavelli_08 (Jul 24, 2007)

Here's a video of Kyle Maynard at a wrestling competition:

YouTube - Kyle Maynard @ NAGA


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow, I don't want to say anything to offend anyone, so I will just say wow. If only Pride was still alive. I can just smell it. Dude vs. Zulo.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

I got a question for you guys.... If you were going against him in a MMA match would you hit him?
I would just take him down and LNP


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

This is just irresponsible If he doesn't count as a downed fighter he is just going to get kicked in the face if he does i don't care how good of a wrestler he is his face is going to get teed off on. But if he ever did hit someone with his arm he would do some damage because my friend is missing an arm and that thing is hard and basically feels like bone.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Its stupid. Standing he has no chance - He wont be able to reach anyone to punch/kick, he won't be able to cause any significant damage due to getting basically no power behind his tiny limbs and he won't even be able to hold his hands up in a guard. On the ground, I can't see him doing anything either. He won't be able to defend submissions, he wont be able to close guard and he won't be able to pull off any submissions seeing as he must have trouble gripping and I can't see a triangle happening. The only way he won't die in an mma fight is if he fights someone else with no arms or legs. MMA isn't the same as wrestling. In wrestling you have to _wrestle_ to score points. In MMA there is no rule that you have to engage. You could avoid his scuttling takedown and just punch him in the face.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

is this for real...


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

......
Uhhh..yeah...

I think the commision should take his license if he has one away..i mean...if he's considered standing..muay thai guys would kill him. I don't mean to offend anyone but he's gonna get hurt :/. Yea, he's done wrestling before, but in wrestling he faces people that don't punch or knee him in the head. No matter how much will power you've got, when theres that much disabilities you have, nothing good will come out of it in this sport. 

And like the article said..its a lose lose situation..you lose..you just lost to a guy with no arms or legs, you win and you just beat a guy with no legs or arms. :/


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

I must say this is absurd. Just think about it, im not going to go into detail as i may sound offensive, but its just ridiculous to be honest


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

P.S














































CRIPPLE FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT!


----------



## Main Event (Jul 26, 2007)

They should so put him up against Cro Crop!!


----------



## WaCkO92 (Apr 20, 2007)

this may sound mean but if i were his opponent i would either start with a flying knee/ straight kick to the face, mount or just get on top of him, and finish the fight

can he even protect his face?


----------



## Main Event (Jul 26, 2007)

Stop.. Drop.. And Roll..


----------



## Rellik (Feb 26, 2007)

I can see why he'd be a good wrestler he fights probably in the lightest weight division and has nothing but upper body. And then him not having any arms or legs would throw off your game. How you suppose to use leverage against a guy with no arms or legs. 
I don't see how they can say he is not a downed fighter when he is standing and next how are you suppose to hit him when he only comes up to your waist. Have you ever tried to hit that low? Best I can see him doing is blowing out somebodies knee or something.


----------



## Rellik (Feb 26, 2007)

Plus no submission except for a guillotine or rear naked plus there is no way he can guard against either. So no arm bar or knee bars etc.


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

Everyone is talking about he can't strike and all of that; but, no one is even talking about the fact that he can not submit either. The fact is he can not win a fight, he can't hit you, and can't submit you . . . so . . . wtf?:confused02:


----------



## WaCkO92 (Apr 20, 2007)

Rellik said:


> I can see why he'd be a good wrestler he fights probably in the lightest weight division and has nothing but upper body. And then him not having any arms or legs would throw off your game. How you suppose to use leverage against a guy with no arms or legs.
> I don't see how they can say he is not a downed fighter when he is standing and next how are you suppose to hit him when he only comes up to your waist. *Have you ever tried to hit that low?* Best I can see him doing is blowing out somebodies knee or something.


yeah with my knees, also kicking him would be like playing teeball


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

ozz525 said:


> I got a question for you guys.... If you were going against him in a MMA match would you hit him?
> I would just take him down and LNP


I would never sign a fight against him. I don't think many people would. It's just a lose-lose situation.

If I had to fight him though, I'd just keep him away with teeps or something. I don't do grappling, and from his wrestling record and the video I think he'd be able to LnP on me probably.


----------



## Machiavelli_08 (Jul 24, 2007)

Look without being harsh let us face the facts his MMA career is non-existent. It might be a tough choice for him to make personally but he has to realise that this is one sporting endeavour he won't be able to achieve. 

I'd rather he didn't compete because it'll be a sad day when a man with no limbs is allowed to enter and get pummelled to oblivion in MMA. And it would bring shame on the whole sport.


----------



## TerribleOne (Jul 12, 2007)

Hes going to dominate the UFC, we all know the refs dont break up Lay n Pray, look at Coutures fights, Tito Rashad, Sean Sherk.

He will just trip up someone and lay on them and be the champ.

But in all seriousness he couldnt finish a fight, even if he was smothering someone, they could just punch from the bottom and win by T/KO or decision.

Personally Id get him in a kimura


----------



## DAMURDOC (May 27, 2007)

Well... it might be hard to follow one of the UFC rule.. which is not to trow you're opponent outside of the cage.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

He would get owned.....


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Machiavelli_08 said:


> Here's a video of Kyle Maynard at a wrestling competition:
> 
> YouTube - Kyle Maynard @ NAGA


That guy has to feel like a dick. I do think that it is not fair because you cannot pull Armbars, Triangles, Kimuras or anything pretty much besides a RNC


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm sorry, but if that's a joke, it's sick, and if it's real, wtf? It's ridiculous. No one is going to fight him, and even if they do they won't hurt him. What's he going to do? Can't submit, ground and pound, KO... Ugh, this made me sick to my stomach.

*Edit: And oh yeah, for that video... Why doesn't that kid on the bottom just bench him off? This is ridiculous.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

It's ridiculous to put someone in the situation where they have to fight a cripple. It's like when I was playing hockey, they would force us to play the girls team like twice a year, and we were forced to play by their rules (no checking). It was complete bullshit to take a normal team and put them in a situation where they can't win.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

There are several things just wrong with this situation. 

First being the fact that the guy wants to even attempt MMA. I'm all for letting those who want to prove themselves get their shot. Look at the autistic kid a few months back who was inserted into the last basketball game of his high school career. What did he do? Put up 24-26 points or something like that in a few minutes. But this it just ridiculous, he's already proven himself to be a good wrestler from what I saw in the video. But he shouldn't let his success there go to his head, this is not wrestling, these guys are there not to pin you, but to hurt you until you stop moving.

Second, how did he ever get clearance from the Georgia state athletic commission to participate in an MMA event. I don't care how good he is at what he does, he has no way to defend against a ranged striker besides rolling around on the ground, if he were to ever be in a fight the rules would have to be changed to include no kicks or knees since I would consider him to be a "downed opponent" at all times. I don't see the logic in allowing this. I've seen video of a 1-armed Thai fighter, but that's the biggest thing I've seen in terms of handicapped fighters.

This is a losing situation for any of the included parties: the promoter, the state commission, the opponent, and the fighter himself. It's a "warm and fuzzy feeling" type of story and it's very inspiring, but outside of that it's just a stupid stupid thing.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

You're all right. How the hell can he strike? Has he trained in stand-up yet? Once he does he'll hopefully see how impossible it is.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

It's like the expression, one-legged man in an ass-kicking contest, except he doesn't have any legs.. or arms :-/.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

jasvll said:


> My brain says no...
> 
> ...but my heart says hell no.


Yep that pretty much sums up my feelings on the subject.


----------



## Machiavelli_08 (Jul 24, 2007)

SuzukS said:


> You're all right. How the hell can he strike? Has he trained in stand-up yet? Once he does he'll hopefully see how impossible it is.


Don't take this personally...but I don't think it's going be very easy for him to train in stand-up anytime soon somehow...


----------



## Duffman (Mar 30, 2007)

Under Pride Rule It Would Be Scary Watching People Just Boot Him In The Face......somebody Please Talk To This Kid


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

seen his videos on Youtube, his good in wrestlin.. but this is the MMA, i dont think he should.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

There is a common sense factor here I hope everyone can see.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

how can he win>?>


----------



## Machiavelli_08 (Jul 24, 2007)

dutch sauce said:


> how can he win>?>


He can't.


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

Lol! Funniest Shit Ever!


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

They stop a fight when somebody can't 'intelligently defend themselves'. Well, then he should never get past the one second mark.

Give the guy big time credit, but also give me a break.


----------



## 100%NATURAL (Aug 1, 2007)

Anyone making fun of this guy is an ass. This guy is not as fortunate as you and I and he has the nerve to do what so many people with 100X more capability are afraid to do because he believes in himself. I give him credit for that. I don't see how he can properly strike but I didn't see how he could wrestle either so I'm sure he makes do some way or another that has made him believe he has a chance. That thought in mind I also agree it's not fair for him or his opponent and it's a bad idea. The whole thing is inspiring but also very sad and unfortunate.


----------



## NickDiaz (Jul 25, 2007)

Collins Hill is a local high school here. I don't go there but many of my friends do and it's a rival school. Knuckle Up, where he trains, is where I'm going to start my training soon. 

My friend's bro was roomates with this guy at school. Don't be fooled by his limbs. I've never met him or seen him fight, but I've heard countless stories, and he can beat the **** out of you, limbs or not.


----------



## NickDiaz (Jul 25, 2007)

Oh, a little PS-

I'm not sure how Kyle will do in an MMA fight, but I'm definitely going to go see it as Wild Bills isn't but 5 minutes from here. I can promise you though, he'd murder 99% of the people talking shit on here.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

If I was offered this fight for any money I would refuse. I don't know whether to laugh or cry at this thread.


----------



## Super Fudge (Jun 7, 2007)

Ha ha ha! I'd fight the little worm! Why not? He wants to be treated like everyone else so I'd treat him like everyone else.

I'd kick his ass too


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

NickDiaz said:


> I can promise you though, he'd murder 99% of the people talking shit on here.


No he wouldn't. How could he beat anyone. If I had to fight him in MMA I'd just walk up and punch him in the face. Whats he gonna do? Counterpunch? Shoot a doubleleg? Hed be unconccious in seconds.
Also, the only reason I aint saying Kick him in the face is because youd probably get diqualified. You are considered on the ground if you even have one knee down aren't you? What about this guy? He doesn't even have knees!


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> No he wouldn't. How could he beat anyone. If I had to fight him in MMA I'd just walk up and punch him in the face. Whats he gonna do? Counterpunch? Shoot a doubleleg? Hed be unconccious in seconds.
> Also, the only reason I aint saying Kick him in the face is because youd probably get diqualified. You are considered on the ground if you even have one knee down aren't you? What about this guy? He doesn't even have knees!


so under that logic he never would be down, correct

no knees means he cant have one down:thumb03:


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

The guy has heart, lots of heart, but I consider way too irresponsible to even been thinking about fighting in MMA


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

This man is the answer to Big Nogs subs, you cant sub him.

This man has alot of heart, actually way too much heart, its nice and all but hes getting carried away and just going with this MMA tidal wave.

Challenged people are the best cause somehow they always manage to do something better then alot of other people.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

NickDiaz said:


> Oh, a little PS-
> 
> I'm not sure how Kyle will do in an MMA fight, but I'm definitely going to go see it as Wild Bills isn't but 5 minutes from here. I can promise you though, he'd murder 99% of the people talking shit on here.


Haha whatever man Id throw him into the ceiling fan.


----------



## UraRenge (Jun 24, 2007)

I read the first post and I really have a lot of respect for this kid. He has plenty of heart and I'm guessing he is a good wrestler, but I can't see him doing mma. To NickDiaz, this kid accomplished a ton of things that most people in his situation wouldn't be able to do, but honestly I don't think he'd be able to murder 99% of the people here, maybe the other way around, 1% he'd be able to beat up. I honestly can't see him winning many matches, I bet he'd be able to trip someone up, and gnp them, but I'm sure it would be easy to sweep him. Or if someone really wanted to bring it to him they'd easily beat him with a punt to the face. I dont think that he should be allowed into mma for many reasons. One being that he'd obviously be at a HUGE disadvantage, this was brought up numerous times in this thread so I won't get too much into that. Another reason is morality, how many fighters would sign up to fight someone with his physical disabilities? This would also give mma haters another reason to bash mma, and it might turn off the up and coming fans away from mma if they saw a fight like this. I have loads of respect for the guy but I really hope he changes his mind about wanting to fight in the mma world.


----------



## Jushiness (Aug 1, 2007)

hes only good at wrestling because he has no joints to lock! >>


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

heres how a fight with him would be commentated


ding ding ding

OHHHH and kyle takes a nasty punch to the head and is out

ding ding ding



.....maybe hes the master of knee and elbow strikes


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

It's hard not to crack a joke of some sort for this thread, but how can he be serious? I doubt his speed is very good standing up(or not standing up?) and what's he plan on doing when he fights someone 2 feet taller than him who knows how to kick, punch, and knee? :confused02:


----------



## obscura1560 (Jul 15, 2007)

wallysworld191 said:


> .....maybe hes the master of knee and elbow strikes



raise01:


----------



## largane (Apr 29, 2007)

*decision*

All i wanna know is what if the fight went to a decision and say he by some chance he won, how would the ref raise his arm in the air? would it be a no contest? if so i bet he'd have the right stump. :dunno:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

my daughter has an upper body limb deficiency (no don't worry im not going to spaz off) and while it doesn't impede her mobility at all, she has to do some things differently, i.e. in tennis she has to hit a backhand the old-school way. She is very athletic (competitive travel league and rec league soccer) and has done 3 yrs. of ballet and 3 yrs. of ice skating. However she understands that there are areas where she won't dominate, such as gymnastics, altho she enjoyed it and the people teaching it were great with her. This doesn't bother her at all. She doesn't see it as limitations, she sees it as being intelligent about what your strengths are. While i agree that kyle maynard is inspiring, i just don't think that mma is the right way for him to go.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Well, I admire the kids heart, but if he was my opponent I'd kick him right in the face. If you step in the cage don't expect someone else to go easy on you, handicapped or not. This guy is going to hurt...badly.


----------



## largane (Apr 29, 2007)

Apparently gabe rudigar has called him out!


----------



## Machiavelli_08 (Jul 24, 2007)

largane said:


> Apparently gabe rudigar has called him out!


Sad thing is I wouldn't be surprised if he did...


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

hahah this is the funniest thing i have seen. 1 match just might kill him. His head is perfect for teeing of on.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

lol 

I have a feeling a couple dozen leg kicks and a few KOs later he'll be done with MMA xD

good spirit


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Mann this worries me...what happens if he goes for a takedown and they guy sprawls? It would be all over!


I dont see how he cn win


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

wallysworld191 said:


> .....maybe hes the master of knee and elbow strikes


I lol'ed. :thumb02:

Seriously though, he puts himself in danger, and his opponents in an awkward position. I watched the NAGA youtube, and it was interesting [and funny, as his opponent tries a triangle choke, and *gasp*, Kyle countered and reversed], and fairness would say no knees, but punches / elbows would put him in danger. 

I'm sure exhibition matches for beginners would be fine to practice some BJJ [he seems to have a great North-South choke, and one would have to practice butterfly guard or a deep guard, b/c attempts to contain him at normal full guard seemed ineffective in the youtube clip], but anything more is futile and dangerous.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Fedornumber1! said:


> Mann this worries me...what happens if he goes for a takedown and they guy sprawls? It would be all over!
> 
> 
> I dont see how he cn win


He can still perform a fireman takedown, and is agile enough to mount from there.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> He can still perform a fireman takedown, and is agile enough to mount from there.


IM not doubting it but what Im sayin is if he went for a double leg ad the guy sprawls...thats like open shots to the head...and theres nothin he can do


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I can't believe what i'm seeing.

Like, it's awesome he is so into wrestling, and it's great he is so tough, if he really feels like he NEEDS to do this, I hope he at least stays amateur and gets to wear a helmet for safety.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

he can by taking the guy down and lnp but the chances of that happening are very low


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Tim Sylvia would jab this guy into the 24th century.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> He can still perform a fireman takedown, and is agile enough to mount from there.


He has nothing to hook with from mount. Anyone with any semblance of a mount defense would buck him off immediately.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Is this some sort of joke.....?


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Is this some sort of joke.....?


I bet you wouldn't say that to his face....if you were laying on the ground.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> I bet you wouldn't say that to his face....if you were laying on the ground.


Lol, he'd probably beat my ass....while I'm laying on the ground.


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

to lazy to scroll through the whole thread but, $100 says be taps Scott "lionheart" blevins.


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

Who know's... I'm sure everyone was saying similar things about him when he wanted to wrestle and look how that turned out. I can't fathom how this would even work but I won't knock him until I hear about his first match. Logic would make you think he will just get kicked in the face but I'm sure he has some weird trick up his sleeve... We'll have to wait and see. I would love to see it though.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

SuicideJohnson said:


> I just need someone to explain how he can submit or strike, im not saying he can't! I'm just saying I don't know how he could be effective in mma without headbutts.


In the youtube vid, he had a sweet north south, and was quick as hell in pulling an armbar [albeit, it was ultimately ineffective, but the kid looked close to tapping a few times].


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I heard Michael J Fox is in the same training camp as him.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

There was a kid in Ohio who had no limbs and wrestled. Its actually a huge advantage because you are way stronger than everyone you wrestle, your opponent's whole game goes straight out the window, singles, doubles, all your setups, throwing in legs, over under clinch you cant do. All the kid did was stall in the middle of the mat but never got called for stalling. This is mma, it will be a huge disadvantage having no limbs, this is a bad idea. It just wont work, he should stick to grappling that would be fine for him, its just the punches and kicks that are going to really do him in


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Every question that comes to mind has already been asked. 

1) When is he ever seen as off the ground? (meaning, can you ever knee or kick him in the head?)

2) How is it really MIXED martial arts if the guy cannot possible throw strikes?

3) Can he even perform subs?

4) Can he be subbed?

5) Who would seriously want to fight him due to the lose/lose situation explained in the article?

I don't want to be a hater, but at what point do we as a society have to put limits on the equality issue? I'm a tried and true liberal/libertarian (a little bit of both ) and I feel that this should not be allowed.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

its a good story and i guess he could train in some aspects of the sport

but there is no way someone should let him get into the ring


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> Every question that comes to mind has already been asked.
> 
> 
> 4) Can he be subbed?


RNC, body triangle, gogoplata...nuggies? I'd say he has a pretty good chance against Kimbo, yeah?


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> RNC, body triangle, gogoplata...nuggies? I'd say he has a pretty good chance against Kimbo, yeah?


I know he has a neck, I meant basically arm and leg locks. You know I meant that so stop being smart


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> I know he has a neck, I meant basically arm and leg locks. You know I meant that so stop being smart


Well shit it will still be super hard to trianlge him since he has no arms to put through it!

Wait a mionute how the hell is this guy supposed to gnp if he has no fist...how the hell is he pose to punch when all he has is his upper arm...i admire the guys heart but shit


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

He can't wear gloves......isnt that like required?


----------



## cormacraig (Oct 27, 2008)

I really don't know what to make of this. And how has he reached 35-16? But seriously, this is amazing. But MMA would be... I don't know. Maybe he can fight Ken Shamrock.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

What if he is put into a RNC and he taps. That would be pure gold XD


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

I'm afraid he doesn't have a leg to stand on when it comes to fighting MMA. :thumb02:


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Charles Lee Ray said:


> I'm afraid he doesn't have a leg to stand on when it comes to fighting MMA. :thumb02:


snare drum, cymbol. :thumb02:


----------



## illmatic (Sep 23, 2007)

This is a terrible idea.


----------



## FedorsFan (Jul 19, 2008)

Erm, is he serious?


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

The biggest problem will be finding opponents. Nobody is going to want to fight this guy. You win and congrats! You beat a guy with no freaking arms and legs, big deal. You lose and you are a laughingstock. If I was a pro MMA fighter there is zero chance I would fight this guy.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

I say let him get shin boned to the face and learn his lesson. Has society today become so afraid of offending people and getting sued over ludicrous complaints that no one has told this guy he simply can't compete? This takes the cake it really does. I'm all for it though. Call me an evil bastard if you want, but a man has got to know his limitations. Let this kid learn the hard way exactly what they are.

On a side note, wouldn't he count as a grounded opponent all the time and therefore be immune to stomps and kicks? Gosh my brain hurts...This is silly :confused05:


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

Man you have to hand it to him for wanting to go in there and compete. :thumb02:


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Damn. Reading through this thread I got excited cuz I saw people like Ramzee, Asian Sensation, Ozz525, and Calibretto posting then I realized this thread is 2 years old. I thought all these guys were posting again at first. I'm sad now, I miss these posters 


Except this guy, this post is actually a new one


CroCopPride said:


> its a good story and i guess he could train in some aspects of the sport
> 
> but there is no way someone should let him get into the ring


Where the hell have you been!?


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Im guessing he wouldnt do so well.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

TKD Axe Kicks would kill this guy, and he couldn't defend in any way shape or form. Though he'd make it difficult to slip in a Kimura, armbar, kneebar, heelhook, etc.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

**** it, I'd fight him if he really wanted me to. As long as I get paid, I wouldn't mind beating a torso.


----------

